# Adobe After Effects: Effekte einer Ebene auf eine andere Ebene übertragen



## Sysy Wong (20. April 2004)

Ich bin einem der Tutorial links gefolgt nach ayato@web. Da habe ich mich inspirieren lassen und habe versucht das ein oder andere nach zu programmieren. z.Z. hänge ich am Beispiel 26 fest:
(wahrscheinlich ein richtiges Anfängerproblem)
Ich habe eine Ebene mit Schrift erstellt und die Masken und die Schrift über die Zeit animiert.
Ich habe eine zweite Ebene erstellt (wobei ich mir jetzt nicht sicher war, ob es eine Farbfläche oder Einstellungsebene sein sollte) und darauf die Wave World angewandt, also eine Funktion die das Bild, wie bei einem Tropfen der ins Wasser fällt, verzerrt.
Als nächstes soll man die Ebenen in die gleiche Komposition bringen und dann den Eyeball von der 2 Ebene ausschalten.
Und da ist das Problem: mit dem Eyeball blende ich anscheinend alles von meiner 2. Ebene aus, d.h. die schöne Verzerrung meiner Schrift geschieht nicht, ich sehe nur die Animationen, die ich schon in der Ebene 1 eingestellt habe. Blende ich per eyeball die Ebene 2 wieder ein, wird auch nix verzerrt sondern ich seh nur die Höhenkarte der Ebene 2, Ebene 1 bleibt unbeeinflusst.
Wo ist mein Fehler? Wie schaffe ich, dass der Effekt aus Ebene 2 mein Bild in Ebene 1 beeinflusst?

Danke schon mal für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Santiago (21. April 2004)

Probiers mal so:

1. Ebene mit Effekten aufklappen, damit die Keyframes angezeigt werden.
2. Effekte (Keyframes) markieren, dann STRG+c (kopieren)
3. Auf die gewünschte Ebene gehn und STRG+v (einfügen).

Müsste funktionieren. Gegebenensfalls noch ein wenig nachkorrigieren (Werte werden vielleicht nicht übernommen)

Santiago


----------



## Sysy Wong (3. Mai 2004)

Habe jetzt entdeckt was die "Fehler" waren.
1. Man erstellt die Ebene mit der "Waveworld" und muss sie dann "precomposen", d.h. einfach mal strg-shift-c drücken.
2. Soweit ich das sehe, ist "Waveworld" nur eine Grundlage weiterer Effekte zum Beispiel dem Lichtbrechungseffekt "Caustics". Bei dem habe ich dann als Grundlage die precomposed Version meiner waveworld genommen, und alles hat sich wunderbar deformiert.


----------



## The-God (3. Mai 2004)

Kannst du mal erklären wie du das gemacht hast mit dem Wave World Plugin das sich also was deformiert ich bekomm nämlich gar nix damit hin


----------



## Sysy Wong (2. Juni 2004)

Nun, ich kann es nicht so gut erklären wie die Leute dieser Seite:
http://www.creativecow.net
Da habe ich das tutorial "Caustics: Dropping the Cow into A Pool of Water" einfach nachgearbeitet und dann war alles klar. Probier mal und wenn du nicht weiter kommst, dann melde dich wieder hier.


----------

